# Rafting the Middle Kings in California



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Video of our Middle Kings Trip

https://vimeo.com/72016739


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Epic!
But just as I suspected, your mothers did not approve!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

That was awesome! Sucks about the GoPro, river gods have mine as well 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for bringing that to the masses. I'm certainly not planning on seeing that run first hand anytime soon (ever!). But lawdy is it beautiful.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

You guys are my heroes! That's amazing!


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

That's freakin awesome. I'm only disappointed you lost the upper footage and the video was so short because I didn't want to stop watching you guys making those moves. Huge props, that is quite the audacious expedition. The bar has been raised once again.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

That is just absolutely awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Dan, I really think that has to be the raft trip of the year. You're winning the hardness, accessibility, remoteness and steepness categories.


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

wow, beautiful footage, I have hiked along the upper Kings, and seen how burly it is. you guys are badasses! Any carnage along the way? Way to rock it in the R-2! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

That was epic, I looked at the Kings through the National Park, and thought no way anyone will ever run that monster. Can't imagine how tough the middle fork was. Loved the ending!


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Indeed! Tim Weaver showed me this a few days back. Epic does not do it.....this needs it's own word. Like "RAADIFUKINALL"


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

wow


----------



## Captain Tappan (Jun 12, 2013)

That was awesome guys!!! Might take me twenty more years to gain the skillz... But i'm definitely adding that river to the bucket list what kind of gear did y'all end up using for that trip?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic...never stop running


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I knew who posted this before I even opened the thread...

Solid.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

impressive


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Great video Dan! Our group was on the river about the same time as you. We passed your raft near Money Drop. By the way, I lost 12 pounds on that trip. The Middle Fork of the Kings truly is an epic journey.


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Captain Tappan said:


> That was awesome guys!!! Might take me twenty more years to gain the skillz... But i'm definitely adding that river to the bucket list what kind of gear did y'all end up using for that trip?


The raft was an AIRE 13D which we put through a lot of abuse throughout the trip and it came back without a scratch. There is no other raft I would have taken in besides an AIRE as they take a beating and perform very well which was crucial on that river. We took watershed bags which were crucial as we had a lot very important items, including my blood testing stuff and the spot in case we needed a rescue, and the bags came back looking like new even though we put them through a very large amount of abuse on the hike in and the portages. The paddles were sawyers guide paddles which we definitely needed as many of the slides were low volume so the blades took a lot of abuse trying to keep our angles dragging them on the granite. The trip is truly amazing and definitely worth it but be prepared to run a lot of very hard nearly unrunnable rapids and get mules to hike the gear in as I would not recommend hiking a raft in there as if was miserable to say the least.


----------

